# If a bear attacks your boat...



## trevko (Jul 7, 2008)

Shrill woman: "Bear why are you breaking my kayak!??"

Bear: "Because you just tried to effin pepper spray me!"

Note to self - if you try to pepper spray a bear make sure it is fully within range...


----------



## Lebowski (Aug 19, 2015)

No, no, no. This is what you need to do when a griz attacks you or your stuff...

http://missoulian.com/news/state-an...cle_d36c888b-d86b-59b5-94a2-ee2e55d48202.html


----------



## spencerhenry (Jun 21, 2004)

please, please tell me that woman did not and will not reproduce!

i really wish the bear had eaten that stupid, bitch!


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

Someone needs to shove a carbon fiber AT paddle up that bears ass.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Holy Cow. That gave me a headache. Why is she yelling at a bear like it's a naughty 5 year old?


----------



## yakkeranna (Jul 8, 2009)

spencerhenry said:


> please, please tell me that woman did not and will not reproduce!
> 
> i really wish the bear had eaten that stupid, bitch!


Whooooaaa that's a little harsh. From what I read, that woman was in the middle of a 150 mile solo trip in Alaska. I would have been a little freaked out if a bear destroyed my main/only method of travel too. She's pretty hardcore even if she's a bit excitable...


----------



## Moon (Jul 25, 2007)

Pepper spray = destroyed boat


Gun = dead bear


Just my opinion......


----------



## TriBri1 (Nov 15, 2011)

The bacon seat seemed like such a good idea in the store.


----------



## climbdenali (Apr 2, 2006)

yakkeranna said:


> Whooooaaa that's a little harsh. From what I read, that woman was in the middle of a 150 mile solo trip in Alaska. I would have been a little freaked out if a bear destroyed my main/only method of travel too. She's pretty hardcore even if she's a bit excitable...


I thought it kinda looked like there was a sailboat in the background, and the sidewalk thing didn't give me the impression of her being in the middle of nowhere.

Anyway, I suppose a .454 Casull might have been more effective than that annoying voice.


----------



## dweiss (Sep 17, 2013)

another fine example of knowing your defense tool; if you own a gun, know how to use it, if you use bear spray, know how to use it, and its limits. if you boat in bear country keep your shit in a defendable space or risk loosing it and wait till the bear is at least in the threat zone


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

Whoa. What a moron....

First she says get away, then she says come here.

Then she asks the bear why it is "breaking" her kayak. Thats not quite the right verb there....

Why is she speaking to it like a dog or a small child?

So many facepalms in this one.


----------



## allijxn (Sep 23, 2015)

Lebowski said:


> No, no, no. This is what you need to do when a griz attacks you or your stuff...
> 
> Hunter escapes attack by shoving arm down bear's throat


:shock:


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Here's the info that Mary Maley aka Screaming Lady posted along with the video on YouTube.

"During a solo kayak trip, intended to go from from Ketchikan, Alaska to Petersburg, Alask, a bear attacked my kayak. This incident occurred outside of a US Forest Service cabin in Berg Bay, Wrangell District, Alaska. I had just carried my tent, food, and all my gear into the cabin to dry while I went on a 4 mile hike that begins just behind the cabin. I heard something outside as I ate my lunch, and well, I never got to go on that hike. This video is taken 5 minutes after the attack began, he continued to gnaw on it for another 5 or 10 after the video ends. Shortly after the bear left and I drug the kayak back to the cabin door step. Then I swam to the S/V anchored in the bay. They did not have their radio on and I feared I would be stranded! The German flagged S/V Caledonia took me and my things to Wrangell but headed home to Ketchikan on the ferry Monday! Thanks for all the support friends!"


Bears are curious and smart. They are always looking for food. By the way that bear is going after her kayak, I'm guessing that it has found a food reward in a kayak before. Maybe it smelled a food odor in her kayak? Whatever is issue was, the bear wasn't attacking her kayak out of spite or malice. It was just doing what bears do.

I'm not a fan of guns, but if I was doing a solo kayak trip in Alaska, I'd carry one. When I've done kayak tours up in BC, we always carried an airhorn for safety on the water. A few blasts from one of those might have scared the bear away, although the pepper spray and her shrieking voice didn't seem to help???

She was planning a 4 mile hike in the area alone????? She swam across the bay to the sailboat for help because she feared she might be stranded???? Where's her marine radio or her ERB? Where's her common sense? I can understand freaking out about the bear tearing up her kayak, but it seems like she needed a better safety plan & a better exit strategy.


----------



## billycrack (May 20, 2010)

I love bears


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

You know...... The more I watch this video, the more I think it's a hoax. I can't imagine anyone who has the guts to do a solo kayak trip in Alaska coming that unglued.


----------



## Pinned (Apr 19, 2012)

TriBri1 said:


> The bacon seat seemed like such a good idea in the store.


Bacon....yummmmmm


----------



## amv48 (Mar 27, 2011)

Some of the YouTube comments are hilarious. This was one of my favorites below:

I think he didn't respond to you because his name probably isn't "Bear". Try with "Stuart" or "Jerry" next time.

I'm just saying... When other animals call us "human" instead of our actual names, it's normal we don't listen.



Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

cataraftgirl said:


> You know...... The more I watch this video, the more I think it's a hoax. I can't imagine anyone who has the guts to do a solo kayak trip in Alaska coming that unglued.


I find it hard to believe she swam to the boat and didn't die of hypothermia


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

As expected....The shrieking kayak woman video has spawned a few parodies.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pm2mWYbsLZc


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

climbdenali said:


> I thought it kinda looked like there was a sailboat in the background, and the sidewalk thing didn't give me the impression of her being in the middle of nowhere.
> 
> Anyway, I suppose a .454 Casull might have been more effective than that annoying voice.


What're you talking about?
I've been run off by many a woman with a shrill annoying voice.


----------



## griz (Sep 19, 2005)

lhowemt said:


> I find it hard to believe she swam to the boat and didn't die of hypothermia


Errr, kayaking solo in AK waters? Think "drysuit", oh righteous one.


----------



## griz (Sep 19, 2005)

yetigonecrazy said:


> *First she says get away, then she says come here.*
> 
> So many face palms


Speaking of face palms, did you really type this like it matters?

Maybe it was just a Russian bear and didn't understand the english?


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

griz said:


> Errr, kayaking solo in AK waters? Think "drysuit", oh righteous one.


I guess I assumed it got ruined with the boat attack. Buuuut, she probably had it in the cabin. It would be more fun if it was made up.


----------



## Michael P (Mar 18, 2009)

Firstly, I think we are being a little hard on this woman who has obviously put herself out there and challenged her comfort level. I recall as I side surfed my raft in the big hole in Bailey on the Main Salmon ( don't ask how I got there ) as I high sided, I could hear this little girl screaming in my boat, I was alone!
Secondly, a gun, does anyone think this woman should be armed.
Finally, please follow the link below to a woman who has bigger balls than all of us. I do not recommend her bear technique but I am seriously impressed.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bkwy0scRXBU


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

How about this one. The gal doesn't stop taking video. WTF!

Grizzly Bear Pushes Glass Box With Screaming Woman - Video Dailymotion


----------

